# Walkmaker Path help??



## SecretSquirrel

Your post has been hanging out there for a while so I thought I'd jump in if it's not too late. Perhaps you could give us an update on your project.

I have not used the Walk Maker molds but I have done enough precast concrete to be able to share my experiences... the concept is the same. Working with concrete is a labor of love. It's hard work, can be messy, but leaves one with a feeling of satisfaction at project's completion. I think your neighbor gave some excellent advice as far as doing a "test run". You'll be able to find out very quickly if this is the life for you. And yes, with a few basic tools you can produce inexpensive concrete objects. As far as the mess is concerned, that's just the nature of the beast. You'll have to dedicate an area for cleanup and the disposal of unused concrete.

If you have any specific questions please respond and I'll do the best I can to help you out and I'm sure there's many others that will have valuable input as well.


----------



## pisczek

*walkway*

Secret Squirrel. THANK You for the response. I truly appreciate you giving me your advice. I actually gave completely up on the idea. I took the Walk Maker mold back to Home Depot. I am not sure if I mentioned this, but I am a woman and I thought the project was way over my head. Realizing I needed an 80 pound bag of concrete to make ONE mold and to do what I wanted required about 13 of them, I didn't have faith in myself.  All I could see what this 80 pound slab (if in deed, it was a slab and not a blob) in my garage that I would have difficulty moving into place. What I ended up doing was special ordering "riverwalk" from Lowes and putting in the 16" by 16" pavers. Just a little leveling sand and alot of hard digging and the project is nearly done. It gave me more of the look I was going for. (also spent more $$ than I wanted but..what are you going to do)? Again, I appreciate your response. Good looking out!


----------



## speech529

This is a very old post, but I wanted to encourage anyone reading that this is a project that a woman can do. I put a garden path in, doing most of it myself. My husband helped with the last six molds for the path. 

Yes, the 60-lb bags are heavy. I bought them in small lots (4 to 6 bags at a time). I would purchase them the day before I was going to do the work. I moved the bags from my car to the back yard with a hand truck/dolly.

It was hard work, but it is completely doable. Make sure you use a respirator (breathing filter) so you don't breath in cement dust.

I stained the cement with three different colors (brown, terra cotta and buff) so that my walk has a mixed rock look. I did not use the full amount of dye because I wanted the colors to be muted. I mixed small batches (20lbs) of cement at a time. This made it easier to dye each batch and put three different colors at a time in the mold. Yes, this took longer, but the results are really nice. 

I would only work about 4-5 hours at a time. It took about 24-30 hours of work total. 

I have include two after photos and one before photo.

Good luck!


----------



## linnod

*need help with your concrete path*

Hello

My name is Linda. Would like to ask a couple of questions about your multi color walk path. 

[email protected]

Thank you


----------



## speech529

*Help response*

Ask away! I will be happy to answer....although it's been a few years since I made the walkway.


----------



## hyunelan2

How has the walkway held up after a couple of years? I was considering using the walkmaker of the same mold design as you used. Any cracking? I like the way you dyed individual stones - looks great.


----------



## speech529

Thanks! It's held up well but the color has faded but I am in the desert of AZ, so lots of sunny days!


----------



## trivialpersuit

speech529 said:


> This is a very old post, but I wanted to encourage anyone reading that this is a project that a woman can do. I put a garden path in, doing most of it myself. My husband helped with the last six molds for the path.
> 
> Yes, the 60-lb bags are heavy. I bought them in small lots (4 to 6 bags at a time). I would purchase them the day before I was going to do the work. I moved the bags from my car to the back yard with a hand truck/dolly.
> 
> It was hard work, but it is completely doable. Make sure you use a respirator (breathing filter) so you don't breath in cement dust.
> 
> I stained the cement with three different colors (brown, terra cotta and buff) so that my walk has a mixed rock look. I did not use the full amount of dye because I wanted the colors to be muted. I mixed small batches (20lbs) of cement at a time. This made it easier to dye each batch and put three different colors at a time in the mold. Yes, this took longer, but the results are really nice.
> 
> I would only work about 4-5 hours at a time. It took about 24-30 hours of work total.
> 
> I have include two after photos and one before photo.
> 
> Good luck!


is it my imagination or do I see CHARCOAL stones too in the pictures? Looks like Buff, Brown, Terra Cotta and some Black (Charcoal)...

Thanks - Renee'

p.s. I'm a tiny "disabled" woman currently @ under 100 lbs but am wanting to do this as the multi-colors look so nice - already have the Quikcrete, dyes and the mold (my husband will help with lifting, etc)...

do you have any larger photos you could email? If so I'll send my email addy


----------



## speech529

I used three Coles--buff, terra cotta and brown. It may be that some batches of brown were darker than others. I tried to keep proportions of cement:dye consistent. You cannot majestic large batches as the cement cures rather quickly.

Its back-breaking work. I could not do it today.

No pictures other than theses.

Good luck!


----------



## westleykarcher

*Pathmaker results*

If you decide to take on this project... I wrote some notes on a few things that I came across. I used the Pathmaker mold. I did not create them directly on the ground. I placed it on a piece of plywood which allowed me to let them dry in a safe location away from children and pets. When placing them on the ground I used curves, I found that a straight walkway looked less appealing. I avoided putting them in the same order. Varying the pattern made it look less cheesy. Bury them about an inch down with a inch gap between them so that grass can take hold between them or use moss milkshake to give it a more natural aged look. I plan to put down some moss after it settles into the ground a little. Be prepared for a backache. 80 pound bags will take their toll... I think I used about 12 bags of concrete. It took me two weekends totaling around 32 hours to complete because I also built a 7 inch thick porch for my storage shed which took an additional 8 bags of concrete. Be sure to wear gloves, concrete will seriously dry out your skin. If you are adding to an existing concrete patio... stick to using the same finish, if you have a plain colored patio, I found that adding color will only make it look unplanned and awkward. I had to throw in the colored stones as fill for the porch after deciding plain was the way to go.


----------



## westleykarcher

*Pathmate*

Pathmate concrete mold not pathmaker. Once the grass and moss gets established I will post a new picture.


----------



## curtd

Very very good pics. Very clean looking concrete. Yes, curved paths are indeed better looking. Concrete maybe to clean. Where's the gravel though i always thought was needed in concrete ? Forgive my question, i know next to nothing about concrete. I tried using that readymix concrete without adding any additional sand/gravel, and i ended up with a cracked concrete slab...any pointers


----------



## ront02769

Wha specific "ready mix concrete", how big was the slab and for what purpose? If large, expansion joints? If for heavy traffic, wire mesh? Ron


----------



## Gymschu

Usually these types of "stones" end up crumbling in a few years. I've not seen a lot of success with these path maker systems. Just my two cents.


----------



## westleykarcher

I used ready mix and did it all with a 5 gallon bucket with a lid. The porch was poured and mixed the same way. I used all my old steel fence rods and alot of rock fill. I cured it by misting it over a course of about 5 days. It's 7 inches thick, somewhere around 4 ft by 7 ft. Make sure to tap the sides of your forms with a hammer after pouring... this gets rid of voids on the sides also known as honeycombing. Use a 2x4 to "saw" off the excess concrete. This sawing motion is done from the back to front moving forward slowly. This process pushes down the larger stones and gets rid of voids. After this is done smooth it over with a floating tool or leave it as is for a rough slick proof surface. I didn't float mine. I used an edger tool about 45 minutes after finishing the top surface then I used a broom to give it more texture. After 1 day I removed the forms. I needed to fill in the voids on the sides so I mixed some of the same ready mix but I sifted out the pebbles so it would go on smooth. In time the white look of the concrete will become a dingy white and everything will match. My walk way already matches my existing patio. The grass is starting to fill in. I will try to post some pics of the porch. I will post a newer picture of the path in a couple of weeks.


----------



## westleykarcher

ront02769 said:


> Wha specific "ready mix concrete", how big was the slab and for what purpose? If large, expansion joints? If for heavy traffic, wire mesh? Ron


I used Quikrete ready to use concrete mix.


----------



## westleykarcher

Followup post with the grass filling in the gaps.


----------



## westleykarcher

Followup post: lt's amazing how a few bags of concrete and a pathmaker mold can transform a yard. Check out the before and after pictures.


----------



## Gymschu

Very, very nice. It changed the whole personality of your back yard!


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## Donnetta

pisczek said:


> *walkway*
> 
> Secret Squirrel. THANK You for the response. I truly appreciate you giving me your advice. I actually gave completely up on the idea. I took the Walk Maker mold back to Home Depot. I am not sure if I mentioned this, but I am a woman and I thought the project was way over my head. Realizing I needed an 80 pound bag of concrete to make ONE mold and to do what I wanted required about 13 of them, I didn't have faith in myself.  All I could see what this 80 pound slab (if in deed, it was a slab and not a blob) in my garage that I would have difficulty moving into place. What I ended up doing was special ordering "riverwalk" from Lowes and putting in the 16" by 16" pavers. Just a little leveling sand and alot of hard digging and the project is nearly done. It gave me more of the look I was going for. (also spent more $$ than I wanted but..what are you going to do)? Again, I appreciate your response. Good looking out!


What does being a woman have to do with it? I'm a woman and I do whatever I want.


----------



## chandler48

@Donnetta, it's a 14 year old thread. Hopefully everyone has seen the error in their ways and have reconciled that women can DIY just like their counterparts.

Incidentally we have several female members who you'll get to know well if you stay here long enough and can glean from them the information you need, or impart the knowledge you have. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Donnetta

chandler48 said:


> @Donnetta, it's a 14 year old thread. Hopefully everyone has seen the error in their ways and have reconciled that women can DIY just like their counterparts.
> 
> Incidentally we have several female members who you'll get to know well if you stay here long enough and can glean from them the information you need, or impart the knowledge you have. Welcome to the forums.


I look forward to learning a lot! Thank you.


----------

